# Prozessortaktabstufung nicht unterstützt



## ts230 (2. Juli 2007)

die Prozessortaktabstufung funktioniert unter Ubuntu nicht .Brauche dringend AushilfeDanke für alle Antworten im Voraus


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. Juli 2007)

Sind D-Bus und HAL installiert?
Bei Fedora hab ich grad gesehen, dass das einzige was in der Hinsicht zu laufen scheint ein HAL-Addon zu sein scheint.
Ansonsten gibt es auch noch das Programm cpuspeed in meinem System.

Ansonsten muss auch der Kernel und natuerlich auch die CPU Support dafuer bieten.


----------



## ts230 (13. Juli 2007)

wo finde ich d-bus und hal


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. Juli 2007)

D-Bus und HAL solltest Du ueber das Paket-Management Deiner Distribution finden koennen. Ansonsten ueber freedesktop.org


----------

